# Ontario to Chapala



## symm (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello;
Just joined this forum and was hoping to find someone else RVing from ON Canada in the very near future. We plan to leave in the next week or two and will take 5-7 days. That's not to say if you want to go shorter or longer we couldn't adjust, but that is what our route and plan is now. 
We are a couple in our mid forties travelling with an old dog in a 30' RV and are in no real hurry and would like travel companions. 
Even some helpful tips and advise would be welcome.

Scott and Yvonne


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

Too bad, my 14 yr old daughter and I hope to leave about Christmas and it takes us about 6 days too. We leave around 8 am - 8:30 am and stop around 6'ish. We arrive as a rule in Chapala around 2 pm, a day and a half in Mexico. 
My advice , similar to RV's, would be to cross at Progreso. He goes through Ciudad Victoria. We had a bit of trouble finding the way to it but he can set you straight. Nuevo Progreso is a nice little town, quite unlike Nuevo Laredo. I think the Customs doesn't open there till 10 am but it is quick and easy. Have copies of auto documents. We stay overnight in Progreso on the US side and go to the money place which is just before customs, about a mile maybe, and get pesos the night before. Use the "Cuota" roads, they are safe and fast and patrolled by the 'Green Hornets' who can help you in the event of mechanical problems.
Save dental work till you get to Ajijic. The savings can pay for your trip !
We are from Owen Sound, by the way.
I'll answer any questions I can but we have been away for 2 years now due to health problems but hope to return to see old friends this winter.


----------



## symm (Nov 26, 2009)

That would be too long to wait...we were suppose to leave Nov. 1st but due to family health we are already behind schedule. We are crossing at Eagle Pass first thing in the morning taking #57. Depending on how we feel we may stay over at Saltillo or push on to SLP. And yes only daytime driving. We have driven all over the US, Cuba, Dominican and even Mexico, but never crossed the Mexican 
border and never in an RV!
Perhaps we can get together this winter for some Tims...we will have a good supply with us.


----------



## digame (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't really need Tim's. There is a coffee shop with a big sign "Doñas" with good coffee and great donuts. If we get to Ajijic, I'll be there. In the afternoon you'd spot me with my daughter there after her school gets out if we go for a special banana split treat there. The donut place is across from LLoyds.
And I am Tim, btw.


----------

